# Coger / tomar



## violapais

Estaba leyendo un libro cuando encontré una palabra que me supo a error. El personaje "toma un boli y se pone a escribir".
Yo habría dicho "coge un boli y se pone a escribir", pero se que estas palabras a veces son intercambiables.

Espero vuestros comentarios.


----------



## Namarne

Hola: 

En España la frase suena poco natural (diríamos "coge un boli"), pero supongo que ya conoces la problemática con el verbo _coger _en diversos países hispanohablantes. Hay varios hilos sobre el tema: ejemplo. 

Saludos.


----------



## violapais

Namarne said:


> Hola:
> 
> En España la frase suena poco natural (diríamos "coge un boli"), pero supongo que ya conoces la problemática con el verbo _coger _en diversos países hispanohablantes. Hay varios hilos sobre el tema: ejemplo.
> 
> Saludos.


 
¡Mil gracias! El autor es, de hecho, sur americano (creo argentino).
PS. sí, conocía la problemática... pero en este caso no le veía sentido.


----------



## Namarne

Es que creo que no es que cambien el verbo cuando pueda haber ambigüedad, sino que ya de por sí es malsonante. 
(Quizá algún amigo argentino nos lo confirme).


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

En este caso ambos verbos son sinónimos, del DRAE:

*tomar**.*
(De or. inc.).

*1. *tr. Coger o asir con la mano algo.
*2. *tr. Coger, aunque no sea con la mano. _Tomar tinta con la pluma._ _Tomar agua de la fuente._

_Saludos_


----------



## Nicodi2

Hola, 

En México, no uses para nada *coger* en este sentido, porque te van a reír los mexicanos

Yo definitivamente usaría *tomar una pluma*, por lo menos allá 

Saludos
Nico


----------



## violapais

He he he... sí, creo que en México es "peligroso" utilizar _coger,_ sobre todo hablando de cosas redondas y con punta.  Tomar una pluma suena mejor, se lo aconsejaré al autor del libro. 

Mil gracias PACOALADROQUE, muy útil.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

violapais said:


> He he he... sí, creo que en México es "peligroso" utilizar _coger,_ sobre todo hablando de cosas redondas y con punta.  Tomar una pluma suena mejor, se lo aconsejaré al autor del libro.
> 
> Mil gracias PACOALADROQUE, muy útil.


 De nada
Un abrazo


----------



## Calambur

Namarne said:


> ...no es que cambien el verbo cuando pueda haber ambigüedad, sino que ya de por sí es malsonante.
> (Quizá algún amigo argentino nos lo confirme).


Confirmado.


----------



## oa2169

Y ¿*agarrar* un boli?  Es la palabra que usarían en mi vecino país Venezuela.


----------



## jorgema

oa2169 said:


> Y ¿*agarrar* un boli?  Es la palabra que usarían en mi vecino país Venezuela.




Pues no sólo en Venezuela. En el Perú, además de *coger *el lapicero (lo de _boli _no lo entendería nadie), también es usual decir 'agarrar el lapicero'. De hecho 'agarrar' se considera casi vulgar, no por ser malsonante, sino porque se abusa de él para casi todo. Los profesores siempre te piden variar usando _coger _y _tomar_ en los casos que se pueda.


----------



## Bloodsun

Confirmo lo que dijo Namarne. Y además agrego que más común sería utilizar el verbo *agarrar*. También concuerdo con jorgema en que "boli" no lo dice ni lo entendería nadie (yo misma dudé al leer el título del hilo).

En conclusión, lo más natural por acá sería: *agarrar una birome o lapicera*.


Saludos.


----------



## w.012345

Bloodsun said:


> Confirmo lo que dijo Namarne. Y además agrego que más común sería utilizar el verbo *agarrar*. También concuerdo con jorgema en que "boli" no lo dice ni lo entendería nadie (yo misma dudé al leer el título del hilo).
> 
> En conclusión, lo más natural por acá sería: *agarrar una birome o lapicera*.
> 
> 
> Saludos.



lamentablemente en este caso hay que evaluar a que publico te diriges, al menos en chile bajo ese contexto no sonaría mal pero en chile lo común sería "tomar".  

De todas formas creo que las dos palabras son comprensibles en cualquier lugar, pero si quieres escribir para TODOS los hablantes de castellano me parece más estándar "coger".


----------



## violapais

Mil gracias a todo el mundo...


----------



## Filimer

w.012345 said:


> De todas formas creo que las dos palabras son comprensibles en cualquier lugar, pero si quieres escribir para TODOS los hablantes de castellano me parece más estándar "coger".


En este hilo ha quedado clarísimo que esto no es así. En México y Argentina (y leí que también en Venezuela) el verbo coger es malsonate. De hecho, tú que eres chileno ¿has escuchado en las traducciones de la televisión la palabra "coger"? La respuesta es no, porque esas traducciones se escucharán en México y Argentina, que por supuesto, son parte de "TODOS los hablantes de castellano".


----------



## w.012345

Filimer said:


> En este hilo ha quedado clarísimo que esto no es así. En México y Argentina (y leí que también en Venezuela) el verbo coger es malsonate. De hecho, tú que eres chileno ¿has escuchado en las traducciones de la televisión la palabra "coger"? La respuesta es no, porque esas traducciones se escucharán en México y Argentina, que por supuesto, son parte de "TODOS los hablantes de castellano".




Entiendo lo que dices, pero no porque a algunas personas les suene con otro sentido significa que sea así y que no se pueda usar esa palabra en su significado común. 

yo te podría decir que la frase "toma un boli y se pone a escribir" alguien la podría entender como "Recibe un boli y se pone a escribir" si nos ponemos cerrados, pero es obvio que no va a ser así. Yo por ejemplo no dudaría en usar palabras como "recoger" o "escoger" ya que no puedo estar pensando que a alguien le puede sonar con otro sentido. 

Yo soy Chileno y no me parece que me hables del  doblaje que se escucha por estos lados como ejemplo, ya que por lo general contiene Muchos errores fatales que por la costumbre de escucharlos uno los termina entendiendo pero siempre consiente que no son la forma correcta.


----------



## Bloodsun

Filimer said:


> En este hilo ha quedado clarísimo que esto no es así. En México y Argentina (y leí que también en Venezuela) el verbo coger es malsonate. De hecho, tú que eres chileno ¿has escuchado en las traducciones de la televisión la palabra "coger"? La respuesta es no, porque esas traducciones se escucharán en México y Argentina, que por supuesto, son parte de "TODOS los hablantes de castellano".



Estoy de acuerdo con vos, Filimer. Está clarísimo que, a pesar de ser hablantes de castellano, nosotros entenderíamos otra cosa por coger. Más allá del contexto, que nos permitiría salir de nuestro error. La palabra coger nos suena mal, ya que tiene aquí una connotación sexual generalizada.

En todo caso, si fuera necesario elegir una única palabra (que no lo es), me parece que lo más neutral sería "tomar". Nosotros usamos más "agarrar", pero entenderíamos bien "tomar".


Saludos.


----------



## luna_mdq

Me gustaría aclarar también que un "boli" por acá no se entendería.


----------



## violapais

luna_mdq said:


> Me gustaría aclarar también que un "boli" por acá no se entendería.



La palabra que usa el autor es, efectivamente, lápiz."Boli" lo he puesto yo, porque lo que me interesaba el uso de tomar/coger y no tanto el objeto tomado o cogido.


----------



## Jaguar7

Aquí suena bien. Coger, agarrar y tomar son sinónimos en este caso. Pero agarrar no suena elegante para el lenguaje escrito.


----------



## Pepona

Hola

Se puede decir 'tomar la escalera' o 'coger la escalera' al igual que se dice 'tomó el ascensor'?

gracias


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Hola:

Creo que por aquí diríamos "tomar *por* la escalera" si se trata de una escalera fija estándar. Si fuera una escalera mecánica ya es otra cosa, en ese caso creo que sí corresponde _tomar la escalera_.

Sobre _coger_ en estas expresiones no opino... porque por acá significa otra cosa.

Saludos.


----------



## Lurrezko

Me suena mucho más natural _subió/bajó por la escalera_.

Saludos


----------



## TransmitionForMexico

Estoy de acuerdo con *Quique Alfaro* y *Lurrezko. *Así que si estás en España sería "coger" (si es mecánica) y si estás en Hispanoamérica sería "tomar" (si es mecánica) debido a que en esta última zona mencionada el término "coger" es normalmente usado a modo vulgar (tenga o no sentido). Ahora bien, si se trata de una escalera fija sería "subir" o "bajar" "por la escalera" (sea de la que subes con los pies o con los pies y las manos, no sé cuál es el nombre para diferenciarlas).


----------



## Colchonero

TransmitionForMexico said:


> Estoy de acuerdo con *Quique Alfaro* y *Lurrezko. *Así que si estás en España sería "coger" (si es mecánica) y si estás en Hispanoamérica sería "tomar" (si es mecánica) debido a que en esta última zona mencionada el término "coger" es normalmente usado a modo vulgar (tenga o no sentido). Ahora bien, si se trata de una escalera fija sería "subir" o "bajar" "por la escalera" (sea de la que subes con los pies o con los pies y las manos, no sé cuál es el nombre para diferenciarlas).



Más o menos. En España también se usa _coger _la escalera cuando es fija, aunque estoy de acuerdo en que lo más usual es subir o bajar. _Tomar _no es frecuente salvo, creo recordar, en Galicia. (Xiao me desmentirá. O no)


----------



## germanbz

Colchonero said:


> Más o menos. En España también se usa _coger _la escalera cuando es fija, aunque estoy de acuerdo en que lo más usual es subir o bajar. _Tomar _no es frecuente salvo, creo recordar, en Galicia. (Xiao me desmentirá. O no)



Desde mi punto de vista ese "coger la escalera" lo usamos en su caso en España, para dar una indicación cuando hay varias posibilidades. _Cuando llegues al hotel fíjate porque tienes que coger la escalera de la izquierda_. Así que pienso que no tiene el sentido estricto de "subir" sino de "elegir" más bien.


----------



## Pepona

Perfecto, gracias!


----------



## jorgema

germanbz said:


> Desde mi punto de vista ese "coger la escalera" lo usamos en su caso en España, para dar una indicación cuando hay varias posibilidades. _Cuando llegues al hotel fíjate porque tienes que coger la escalera de la izquierda_. Así que pienso que no tiene el sentido estricto de "subir" sino de "elegir" más bien.




También yo lo diría igual y, como bien explicas, con el sentido de elegir:_ Llegas a la entrada y coges la escalera de la izquierda_. 

Cabe añadir además que el sentido vulgar de 'coger' no está extendido a toda Hispanoamérica. En el Perú, _coger _se emplea normalmente, con el mismo sentido que en España, aunque tal vez no tan extensamente.


----------



## Summer Twilight

Hola,
A mí me da la impresión de que "coger" sugiere más el hecho de sostener o agarrar una escalera de esas portátiles, podría también tener el sentido de elegir cuando te están dando indicaciones, sin embargo "subir" me parece que estaría mejor expresado. Cuando se trata del ascensor, "cogerlo" o "tomarlo" me suena mejor porque se usa más.
Saludos.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Para indicar direcciones, sean escaleras, calles, pasadizos, puentes, caminos, en Galicia se usa (además de *coger*) mucho el verbo *tomar*. Lo de mecánico, fijo, etc. no influye en el uso de *coger* o *tomar*. En el uso de aquí percibo más bien una cuestión de idiolectos personales o locales, y no una especialización en el uso.


----------



## Llenaresme

En Argentina lo usual es "ir" por la escalera o el ascensor.- Ej.: Vamos por la escalera o por el ascensor?


----------



## Pepona

perfecto, gracias.


----------



## germanbz

Llenaresme said:


> En Argentina lo usual es "ir" por la escalera o el ascensor.- Ej.: Vamos por la escalera o por el ascensor?



Por España es una forma también muy habitual, pero diría que se usa casi exclusivamente para subir, y mucho menos para bajar.


----------



## Martoo

Lurrezko said:


> Me suena mucho más natural _subió/bajó por la escalera_.



Pienso igual, lo mismo con ascensor.


----------



## just getting it

Claro, pero en España, "coger la escalera" es también cargar con una escalera de esas que usan los pintores.


----------



## cuatrito

No podrá ser el orígen de coger/tomar la escalera, resultado de un anglicismo? De _take the stairs_?


----------



## XiaoRoel

La expresión *tomar camiño* la documento en gallego desde el s. XIII (no puede, por tanto, ser un anglicismo moderno); en español no tengo datos antiguos de este uso.


----------



## cuatrito

En Puerto Rico, se coge de todo: el autobus (_guagua_), el camino, etc. El matiz sexual de "coger" no se reconoce o se considera problemático allí. Alli nadie se ríe o molesta cuando alguien dice que tuvo que coger la guagua o que fue a coger la niña (a la escuela).


----------



## Llenaresme

XiaoRoel said:


> La expresión *tomar camiño* la documento en gallego desde el s. XIII (no puede, por tanto, ser un anglicismo moderno); en español no tengo datos antiguos de este uso.



Amigo, a que viene este "Tomar Camiño" con el tema de la escalera?
Saludos.


----------



## epistolario

¿Están bien las dos siguientes frases? 

Cogió / tomó la cartera del bolsillo para hacer un pago. 
Cogió / tomó la cartera del bolsillo para pagar al mecánico. 

(Entiendo que se usa "coger" en este sentido solo en España.)


----------



## chileno

Yo diría "Sacó la cartera..."


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

chileno said:


> Yo diría "Sacó la cartera..."



Y yo también.

Saludos


----------



## Erreconerre

ffrancis said:


> ¿Están bien las dos siguientes frases?
> 
> Cogió / tomó la cartera del bolsillo para hacer un pago.
> Cogió / tomó la cartera del bolsillo para pagar al mecánico.
> 
> (Entiendo que se usa "coger" en este sentido solo en España.)



Por aquí se usa con más frecuencia "sacar la billetera".


----------

